# problems with NIC: resource temporarily unavailable

## santo

I try to install gentoo linux v1.1a on a dell latitude CPx-H500, but cannot get the nic to work.

at the first prompt I type the following:

# insmod pcmcia_core

output: Using /lib/modules/2.4.19/pcmcia/pcmcia_core.o ...

# insmod i82365 ( I think this should be yenta_socket, but it seems like that module is not available )

output: Using /lib/modules/2.4.19/pcmcia/i82365.o ...

# insmod ds

output: Using /lib/modules/2.4.19/pcmcia/ds.o ...

# insmod epic100 [ here I get already some errors ]

output:

Using /lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/drivers/net/epic100.o

/lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/drivers/net/epic100.o: unresolved symbol mii_ethtool_sset

/lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/drivers/net/epic100.o: unresolved symbol mii_link_ok

/lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/drivers/net/epic100.o: unresolved symbol mii_ethtool_gset

/lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/drivers/net/epic100.o: unresolved symbol mii_nway_restart

# cardmgr -f

output:

[...]

cs: IO port probe 0x0298-0x0377: clean

cs: IO port probe 0x0380-0x03bf: clean

cs: IO port probe 0x03e0-0x04cf: clean

cs: IO port probe 0x04d8-0x04ff: clean

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: excluding 0x800-0x84f

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean

cs: could not allocate 512 IO ports for CardBus socket 0

Trying to free nonexistent resource <00000000-000001ff)

epic_cb: RequestIO: Out of resource

cardmgr[139]: get dev info on socket 0 failed: Resource temporarily unavailable

cardmgr[139]: exiting

ejecting and reinserting the pcmcia card gives the same result

The card is recognized correctly: cardmgr[156]: socket 0: Psion Gold Card Netglobal 56K+10/100Mb CardBus

anyone got any ideas?

----------

## smckown

epic100 and other ethernet drivers depend upon mii.  This is typically a module as well.

So, you should:

cd /lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/drivers/net   (whatever)

insmod mii.o

insmod epic100.o

or better yet:

modprobe epic100

modprobe finds dependencies and automatically loads them for you, making life much simpler.

----------

